# Hevi-Steel



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with this. Im assuming its a new product, I havent seen it before.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Are you talking about Hevi-Shot?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Muskcat, it was new last season. The shot is not uniform but in pattern testing I found it superior to all but Hevi shot. I used two boxes of #2 last season with very lethal results clean kills at close to long range. Folded a number of Canada geese with them GYD at 40+ that one weekend.

Last year they roll crimped the shells causing most to be to long for 3" chambered guns and caused the shell to hang up in the magazine. Environ has corrected this problem. Companies like Scheels posted signs telling people to only use them in 3 1/2" chambers.

I was told that they have replaced those stocks with the new star crimp so any ammo purchased now should be good to go. Cost last year by the box was about $18.00 a box of 25. While not as good as Hevi shot it is superior than steel on penetration. This product is similar to the new stuff that Win and Federal are selling. Jhegg used some of the other stuff on snows this spring and was impressed if I remember right.

Like any ammo I highly recommend pattern testing it. Choke and gun combo's will tell you more. I will guarantee that it kills a lot better with less pellets on target than steel.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info Ron, I will be buying a few boxes to pattern. Seems like a relatively cheap alternative to Hevi-shot (even reloading!).


----------

